# Shrimping?



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone here go shrimping around the Destin area? I have done a bit of shrimping up in the Northwest, but havent heard of anything down in this area. If anyone has any information on shrimping along the panhandle, i would be more than happy to hear about it.



Thanks,

Dan


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Florida does not allow you to pull a trawl net without a commercial license. Most people that want to shrimp on a recreational level go to Alabama waters, usually in mobile bay or bayou la batre.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont know anything about pulling a net, I was more interested if there was any good places to drop pots, and if it is legal in Florida. The Alabama coast is kind of out of my weekend range. 



Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I haven't seen anyone do it that way down heah...


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I haven?t done any around here. Used to go out in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Homestead</st1lace></st1:City> with a headlight and a hand net. Fun but not very efficient.


----------



## snapperslayer (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure shrimp pots are legal I read an article in florida sportsman about how serious people in the tampa bay/clearwater area take it. Like they show up a couple days early and camp on the sea walls to make sure they get a good spot...


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, thats serious dedication


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

http://myfwc.com/rulesandregs/Saltwater_Regulations_recshrimp.htm<P class=BodyBold>(Rule 68B-31, F.A.C.)<P class=Body>*License requirement: *Recreational saltwater fishing license (resident or non-resident), unless a recreational saltwater fishing license exemption applies.<P class=Body>*Bag limit: *5 gallons heads-on per person per day, maximum possession limit of 5 gallons per vessel at any time.
<P class=Body>*Size limit: *None<P class=Body>*Closed season: *April and May closed to Nassau, Duval, St. Johns, Putnam, Flagler and Clay counties.
<P class=Body>*Closed areas: *Contact your nearest FWC Law Enforcement office for local restrictions.<P class=BodyBold>Allowable recreational nets for the harvest of shrimp:<UL class=Body><LI>Landing or dip net with an opening no larger than 96 inches around the perimeter;</LI><LI>Cast net with a stretched length (the distance from the horn at the center of the net, with the net gathered and pulled taut, to the lead line) no greater than 14 feet;</LI><LI>Push net - "Push net" means a mesh net or bag attached to the outer edges of a triangular or rectangular rigid frame with a handle attached that is fished by being pushed across the bottom by a person wading;</LI><LI>One frame net ("Frame net" means a net in the form of an elongated bag kept open by a rigid frame that is buoyed by floats and is not fished or dragged along the bottom), with an opening no larger than 16 feet around the perimeter, if deployed from a vessel or from a structure other than an operational bridge or causeway or catwalk attached to such bridge or causeway. (Frame nets shall not be considered an allowable gear for persons harvesting shrimp pursuant to this rule in any waters of the Southeast Region in Dade County); or</LI><LI>A beach or haul seine with a mesh area no larger than 500 square feet, mesh size no large than 2 inches stretched mesh, and may not be made of monofilament.</LI>[/list]<P class=BodyBold>Trawls are not an allowable gear for the recreational harvest of any saltwater species in Florida, including shrimp.<P class=BodyBold>Shrimp Trap Information (370.15, Florida Statutes):<P class=Body>4 shrimp traps that conform to following guidelines allowed.<P class=Body>(3) SHRIMP TRAPS.--<P class=Body>(a) It is unlawful for any person, firm, or corporation to take or attempt to take shrimp by the use of any trap which:<P class=Body>1. Exceeds the following dimensions: 36 inches long (from rear of the heart to the leading edge of the trap), by 24 inches wide (between the leading edges of the trap, or heart opening), by 12 inches high; or<P class=Body>2. Has external or unattached wings, weirs, or other devices intended to funnel shrimp to the trap heart.<P class=Body>(b) This subsection shall not be construed to restrict the allowable shape or configuration of any shrimp trap so long as the trap, together with all of its parts, conforms to the specifications of paragraph (a).<P class=Body>(c) Any shrimp trap which conforms to the specifications of paragraph (a) shall not be considered a pound net.<P class=Body>(d) The user of any trap shall affix his or her name and address securely to each trap. Any such trap not having proper identification is subject to confiscation by the commission. No person, firm, or corporation shall have more than four traps in use at any time. The commission shall have the authority to inspect such traps when being used in or on the waters of the state.<P class=Body>(e) The presence of unattended shrimp traps on or attached to beaches, causeways, seawalls, bridges, or any other structures open for use by the public is hereby declared to be a nuisance. Any such trap which is not attended by the person whose name is affixed to the trap is subject to confiscation by the commission.<P class=BodyBold>Baiting Information (68B-31.007 Florida Administrative Code):<P class=Body>(3) Baiting - A person harvesting shrimp pursuant to this rule may use a cast net in conjunction with nonmetal poles to bait shrimp if such use is in compliance with the following restrictions.<P class=Body>(a) No more than 5 poles shall be set at any one time by any person.<P class=Body>(b) Each pole may not exceed one inch in diameter.<P class=Body>(c) Poles shall be driven into the bottom, set no closer than 10 yards apart, and the distance between the first and last pole shall not exceed 50 yards.<P class=Body>(d) Poles shall only be set, fished, and retrieved during daylight hours. The term ?daylight hours? means the period beginning 1/2 hour before official sunrise and continuing through 1/2 hour after official sunset, each day. All poles shall be removed each day by 1/2 hour after official sunset.<P class=Body>(e) Each pole shall be marked with white reflective tape.<P class=Body>(f) No pole shall be set within 50 yards of any dock, pier, public boat landing or ramp, seawall, jetty, or bridge.<P class=Body>(g) Poles shall be tended at all times. The term ?tend? means that the harvester is within 100 yards of the nearest pole at all times.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Any Idea where to drop pots around the pensacola/destin/panama city areas? SHallow water, deep water, brackish?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

The shrimp will start heading to the ocean from the brackish water of the eastern Choctawhatchee Bay in May/June. Watch for the shrimp boats in the bay. Since we cant pull a trawl here in Florida, I would go either in the eastern part of the bay in grass beds at night, using a light and a cast net, look for their eyes shining back at you


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the information!


----------

